# Unique Gecko names



## THEHANDOFOMEGA (Apr 16, 2009)

Currently I have Indy, Anna, Eden, Nutmeg, Belle, Igloo. I did have a sandy and a buffy

I am purchasing three new geckos 

A Mack Snow Hypo
A Tremper Albino Sunglow cross
A Tangerine Hypo

I am usually stuck for names. 

I cant put up pictures until tuesday but I was wondering if anyone had any thoughts or really good names. 

They are all girls

PLEASE HELP


----------



## seaned (Apr 22, 2009)

i have 2 leos nefarata and kahlida


----------



## snowyj99 (Feb 28, 2008)

Look at my sig!:whistling2:


----------



## emrawkgrrl (Sep 7, 2008)

snowyj99 said:


> Look at my sig!:whistling2:


Is there a theme there by any chance? :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## seaned (Apr 22, 2009)

im guessing you love your alcohol


----------



## MarkB (Mar 2, 2009)

snowyj99 said:


> Look at my sig!:whistling2:


You HAVE to eventually name one 'Alcoholic.' Or get a pair and name the first 'Raving.'


----------



## snowyj99 (Feb 28, 2008)

Actually I dont drink tbh due to my medications! But it all evolved from the Budweiser advert years ago with the chameleons.:2thumb:


----------



## kizzy21_uk (Sep 6, 2008)

i love ur names snowy.

my guys are called:
Leos Females: ivy, Bella, Grace, Sunny, Lola, Eddie, Zig, Art
Leos Males: Noal, Seth, Billy, Gekks, and a blizzard unnamed

Royal python Male: Nuka

Spur Thigh Tortoise Male: unnamed ideas pleased

Corns Male; (Snow) George
Male: (Ghost) Zippy

Horned Frog: Goomba


----------



## ashbosh (Jun 23, 2007)

kizzy21_uk said:


> Royal python Male: Nuka


i love that name! :no1:


----------



## paulmclark (Apr 21, 2009)

I have a Leopard Gecko called Leonard. It fits to the Compare the Market dot com music.

Leonard-the-Leopard-Gecko!


----------



## geckomad (Nov 26, 2007)

female- sheila,thornton, yoshi n spot-less


----------



## Lucifus (Aug 30, 2007)

Harlot
Wench
Skank

:whistling2:


----------



## Babycakes (Mar 6, 2009)

Mine are called DeeDee and Mo after 2 of the Doodlebops :blush:
I wanted to name the next pet Rooney so we'd have all 3 but my OH said hell would freeze over before he allowed a Rooney in his house (he's a BIG Liverpool supporter!!)


----------



## Soulwax (Jan 6, 2009)

Call one of your new ones Samuel L Jackson


----------



## stern69 (Feb 12, 2009)

My mate's got a German Giant beardie called Adolf.


----------



## carpetboy123 (Mar 14, 2009)

U should call the tangerine citrus


----------



## nuttybabez (Jul 21, 2007)

Look in my blog, I have a list of all my leos with names and there is also a list of names that I like - you might like some there?


----------



## purpleskyes (Oct 15, 2007)

Alot of people know one of my geckos names because its so unique and abit mad his name is :Jeffery Humperbickle:2thumb:


----------



## kizzy21_uk (Sep 6, 2008)

thanx ASHBOSH i got it from watching lion king 2 one of the bad lions is called it, i didnt like it to start wiv and i was going to changed his name but i stuck wiv it and now i love it.xxxx


----------



## spikemu (Jul 5, 2008)

lol mine are: 

leopard gecko called Squigly  

Beardies caled Noddy and mooshu 

& Im callin my crestie (when i get it) Jeebus  lol


----------



## THEHANDOFOMEGA (Apr 16, 2009)

I had used Dalek, Zoidberg, Bender. They were tortoises.


I have considered pebbles, peppercorn, I like Citrus. 

Some of the names people use are amazing.


----------

